# School Computer Passwords??



## Blackbird1821 (Feb 4, 2007)

So a few of my friends and I sought out to figure out peoples passwords from there personal information, Birthday, Age, etc. And we figured out that the last letter to the password are always the last letter of the last name and then the first letter of the first name then the first letter of the last name. Now our problem is there are always three numbers infront of that and were pretty sure there not randomized. Im just wondering maybe for somone who is into encryption could possible understand how the first three numbers could relate to something anyone else could easily find out, Birthday, age, etc. We already know it has nothing to do with birthdays, age, telephone numbers, student ID's, enrollment date, sending district #, and all those combined or a few of them combined. Thanks any help would be great. If this post is against any of the posting regulations i will delete. Thanks.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

You aint gonna get help here for that. Read the rules 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/rules.php

Have fun reading.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

In addition blackbird, from personal experience, the feeling of power you get from this is not worth the headache you're going to cause yourself when they figure you out.

Trust me, I've been down that road before, and the school admins aren't stupid- I once got screamed at for getting around the settings limitation for resolution and changing it to something more bearable. He could tell remotely that I did it.


----------

